# WR en polaco



## Lurrezko

Hola,

Vuelvo al foro tras una larga ausencia y me encuentro la página en polaco, una lengua fascinante pero que por desgracia no leo. Para dejar este mensaje he clicado, no sin temor, la opción *Załóż nowy wątek*, por ejemplo.

¿Alguna amable sugerencia para traducirla al castellano?

Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Peterdg

Hola Lurrezko,

Para cambiar la lengua en la que aparece el foro de Wordreference, puedes ir al fondo de cualquier página del foro. El la última barra en azúl, puedes escoger el idioma en el que funciona WRF para ti. (hay un cuadro de selección para el "Style" y a la derecha de ese, un cuadro de selección del idioma.

Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## Lurrezko

Gracias, Peter, ya está solucionado. 

Un abrazo fuerte


----------



## DearPrudence

Cześć/Hola, Lurrezko 

En inglés, es
*Post New Thread*
en español:
*Abrir un nuevo hilo*

No sé por qué tu interfaz es en polaco ahora pero para cambiarla, va al final de cualquier página y en el campo que dice "Polski", haz clic en la flecha para abrir el ménu desplegable y elige "Español", "English" o lo que quieras 

Edit: demasiado tarde, pero así, además de "Załóż nowy wątek", has aprendido "Cześć" (hi!)


----------



## Lurrezko

Gracias igualmente, DearPrudence.


----------



## XiaoRoel

También me pasó ayer a mí. Y no me dejó mbiarlo a portugués, sólo a español.


----------



## Lurrezko

Gracias a todos. Además, WR está ahora en catalán.


----------



## swift

Hola, Lurrezko, DearPrudence y Xiao.

A veces lo que pasa es que el idioma se cambia sin que uno lo haya querido porque ha hecho clic en algún enlace que incluye el código &langid= seguido de un numeral (por ejemplo, 24). A lo mejor fue esto lo que sucedió. 

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## ACQM

Veo que no soy la única. Llevo todo el día moviéndome por aquí de memoria. Ahora que veo lo del 24 empiezo a atar cabos.

Benvingut Lurrezko, un plaer veure't per aquí! No deixis de visitar el fòrum de català que te una nova moderadora boníssima.


----------



## Lurrezko

ACQM said:


> Benvingut Lurrezko, un plaer veure't per aquí! No deixis de visitar el fòrum de català que te una nova moderadora boníssima.



Una moderadora bagenca, segons m'han dit. Espero que em tracti bé, que jo sóc una mica borinot.


----------



## swift

ACQM said:


> No deixis de visitar el fòrum de català que te una nova moderadora boníssima.


Molta cura amb els cants de sirena, Lurrezko oinak (peus de fang?). 

(Nomás bromeando un pelín, que el retorno de Lurrezko se celebra con alegría.)


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Molta cura amb els cants de sirena, Lurrezko oinak (peus de fang?).
> 
> (Nomás bromeando un pelín, que el retorno de Lurrezko se celebra con alegría.)



Ah, veo que aprovechaste mi ausencia para cultivar tu legendaria poliglotía, hijo mío.


----------



## swift

Calla, que tengo el gúguel tránsleit que echa humo.  Algo se me ha pegado leyendo. De la pronunciación no doy garantías.


----------

